# calf huts, or ?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I know this belongs in the barnyard section, but thought I'd post it here in case more people would see it.

I'm curious if anyone uses calf huts for your goats? We have boer/percentages and need more sheltering this winter, and I am trying to figure out how we should do it. We just need a decent sized run in, but I was thinking if I could find a couple of used calf huts? 
I know they tend to get hot, but that would be a good thing in the winter, in the summer we don't let our goats in the barn unless it's raining/bad weather, so I could just stow the huts when not in use/move them around as need be.

Or any other ideas for a run in? I can always make one like we did our barn, using pallets, OSB and some roofing. But all in all it would probably cost about the same as a used calf hut and would be permanent. It would be kind of nice to have something I can move around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use them for my bucks...just make sure.. they aren't kicked out in the weather by a meanie though.... my Does have a nice barn to go into .. :thumb:


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

When we got our first buck he lived in a calf hutch all winter long. We bought it for $125 used, it was one of the smaller ones but plenty big for him to turn around (almost 300 pounds), plus a doe. We also used it for 3 bucklings this spring around 80 pounds. They do get really hot in the summer, but are great for the winter. The only problem with them is that they are on the ground, so you will have to bed really thick to keep the goats dry. I would clean the really gross bedding out once a week, and leave the stuff that wasn't horrible then put fresh straw on top. If we got heavy rain it would get really wet in there everything would need to be cleaned out. We did end up putting a wood floor on it this last spring, but made it too heavy to move easy so ended up taking it off.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Any way you can build something out of recycled wood like from pallets? I am currently building a 4x4 Buck Haus for my boy and his wether friend. I should post pictures of the progress, now that I think about it. I have it mounted on a pallet so it is slightly elevated. I have the floor built, plywood on a sturdy pallet that I got for free, and all of that painted with exterior paint (with mildewcide) to help prevent rotting. I had the paint leftover from another project, though. I like to paint as I go, since it is easier to paint it in pieces rather than when it is completed, hah.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

We have a nice barn with stalls but out in the pasture during spring/summer/fall when I kick the goats out of the barn we were lucky and got some really large wooden shipping crates. We just removedd a portion of the front for doors. We got 4 and that is plenty for all the goats.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

If I could find used calf hutches up here I would purchase them! My gals don't like to sleep inside during the summer, but come cooler weather (well most of these are new goats to me so maybe they will cuddle) my past history has been the alpha wants her spot, then everyone else has their own clicks and who they want to cuddle with. I've built out my own goat huts, need to make a couple more still. 

But if I could save my time I would buy used calf hutches! Easy to clean, easy to move, and large enough that several Nigerians could pack in there! I even try to find the XL dog igloos used but seems everyone else has the same idea! They go quick.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Yep, finding a used one will be the issue, but I wanted to keep it there as a possability if I do find one 

I like the idea we could move them around. Then I could move them into the 2 small pens we have when we need them instead of having to bring the goats in and out of the barn when it rains/weather gets ugly.
One of the pens we do have a temp shelter, but I want to take it down, either have a calf hutch or permanent run in.

Getting wet when it rains would definitely be something I'd be concerned about, so we'd definitely look into making something to help keep them dry.

Stacykins - Funny you mentioned pallets, I am the pallet queen LOL I use them for EVERYTHING.
Our barn is made out of pallets, I use them for gates, temporary dividers...everything 
If we decide to just build a run in shelter, we'd most likely use pallets and build it like we did our barn - OSB siding, and probably metal roofing.

I'm probably going to wait until we sell our buck before I do this, just depends. I need to scope out at least 2 places, and measure, come up with some ideas first. 

Calf huts would make it easy though LOL


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

I know the one feed store that has one sitting out front wants $299 for a new one. It looks like it's been sitting outside for awhile now and I don't know I would consider it new anymore!

But I hear of folks picking them up for $25-$50 for used ones... Like I said I wish I would find em for that! I'm also a pallet fan and would just build a base to put a calf hutch on!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

I have the XL dog-igloos for my fainters.. they love them.
I found them cheap/free on Craigslist. Check CL in your area under farm/garden.. there were a few calf huts on there in my area but they're kinda big for my little guys. The dog-igloos have floors to keep them off the frozen ground in winter.

Options options options...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Calf hutches sound like a great thing! Kinda spendy when new. Some friends use one. They put an old tarp underneath it & deep bedding on the inside.
While we do have a barn of sorts for kidding & an old bldg , all winter they use a 3 sided shelter with a car canopy butted up to it. That cost around 300 but they last several years.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wanted to get calf huts as well but are so much money. I made a few houses that I could move around, its made out of osb board and 2X4s and I just cut 2 osb board in half and used the 2X4s for the frame and only cost about $40 Way cheaper then the calf huts and you can still move them around, we are on year 2 with them and doing great, and my goats love to break things lol


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a question about those calf hutches.. Why are they so oddly shaped with so many angles and block type things. I only wish they were more simply built with more of a round type structure instead of all these weird corners for spiders and such to build in.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I also don't thing some people with little goats understand that pallets for big Boer types don't work well at all. At least not for our buck. He banged his shed up and could have killed himself. It was metal-we tho't that would be safe. NO.. he tweeked the panals and almost got his huge blockhead stuck in between those sharp edges. I will never have a metal shed for a buck again. It was dangerous for our buck. He folded it to pieces just because he discovered he could and it was so fun for him.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

packhillboers said:


> I have a question about those calf hutches.. Why are they so oddly shaped with so many angles and block type things. I only wish they were more simply built with more of a round type structure instead of all these weird corners for spiders and such to build in.


There are a couple different styles out there. The one at my feed store just looks like a big square. I've seen one that I think is called poly dome? More roundish like you are describing.

And yes do understand you big goat folks need more room and something that won't destruct so easy. My 50lb average goat is not as rough on housing as some of those huge goats would be.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I wondered about the crazy designs on the calf hutches too, haha  I did see a square one on craigslist, but too far away and I don't have the $$ just yet for this project.

I don't know that I would ever use something like this on a buck, my idea for these really would be for young goats or moms with young kids.
I'd love to have at least 1-2 of these huts, I still like the idea I can move them around as I need them.
I love 'temporary' set ups as I am always having to change things up to suit my needs 

I know I'll get this figured out..I know I'll get this figured out...I know... lol


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Shellshocker66 said:


> packhillboers said:
> 
> 
> > I have a question about those calf hutches.. Why are they so oddly shaped with so many angles and block type things. I only wish they were more simply built with more of a round type structure instead of all these weird corners for spiders and such to build in.
> ...


Shellshocker is dead on and a Poly Dome would likely be exactly what you are looking for.



HoosierShadow said:


> I wondered about the crazy designs on the calf hutches too, haha  I did see a square one on craigslist, but too far away and I don't have the $$ just yet for this project.
> 
> I don't know that I would ever use something like this on a buck, my idea for these really would be for young goats or moms with young kids.
> I'd love to have at least 1-2 of these huts, I still like the idea I can move them around as I need them.
> ...


Not sure if you found what you are looking for but curious if you settled on the Poly Domes? (www.PolyDome.com) I know you mentioned something about wind resistance etc.; their Rounds & Mini-Rounds were specifically designed to be wind resistant. I live on the high up at the base of a mountain which tends to have some nights with very severe winds, no problems with mine yet but staking them down correctly is critical. But then when you need to move them, pull the 3-4 stakes, roll them to their new location & re-stake...10-15 minutes later. (They only weigh between 80-100 lbs.) That said, noting you deal with severe heat, the standard ones allow & absorb heat and are perfect for colder clients.

For the hotter climates, they have the exact same designs offered in an opaque material that is just as tough but stays _much_ cooler as light isn't transmitted as much. I.E. MUCH cooler in the summer! I live in Utah where we can see -5 to -10 F in the winter, I get 15+ feet of snow drop some years but it hits 105+ at times in the summer. I personally went with the standard as I am more interested in light & heat transmission & will roll them in to shaded areas in the summer. I.E. I am not concerned with shelter as much in the summer which doesn't last near as long as it does in the southern regions...nor do I have the humidity. One last thought, I have customers out of the Southern part of Utah (St George , an hour from Vegas) that see 105 to +115 F in the summer for days on end but their winters are very mild. I have recommended them to use the opaque shelters versions.

While they are not cheap at $275-$300 for the larger domes I feel they will last for decades to come if taken care of (7 yr warranty) & amortized over time they seem pretty value priced for me. Granted I became a dealer in my area but was a customer first.

Hope that helps & I look forward to seeing an update of which way you went.

Best of luck!

TOU


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a old thread.


----------



## stade (Mar 19, 2013)

We use them quite a bit. Have 3 that we found used from some Amish. Gave $150 a piece. They are very handy since they are easy to move around.


----------



## craftEcowgirl (Oct 4, 2013)

Whats the dimensions of the XL dog igloo? And what size goats does it fit? 

ISO: Oberhaslis in Iowa


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

I have a Poly Square and love it.

When the kids are born I run a heat lamp down thru the vent on top. Then I use a piece of plexiglass bungeed across the front and it's like an incubator. Being translucent I put it where it catches the most sun so the kids stay warm.

Then, when the kids get older I make a hog panel run on the front. I have the hutch setting on a concrete pad under a shelter so feeding the kids is easy in the rain and snow and being on concrete it minimizes them picking up any worms or coccidia.

Then when they get bigger I move the thing to a field by my house and put some of the electric netting around it. I have section of hog panel fencing too I hang a hay feeder and can reach over to set the lamb bar in the ring. 

With the hutch and portable netting I can continually move the kid pen to fresh ground eliminating coccidia and worms.

I also have a Nasco Hutch much cheaper than the Polysquare but not near as good. But it is sunproof so sometimes I used that one if I still have kids when it's hot.

That's the NASCO one in these pics


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

here is the poly square


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I use calf huts for extra shelter when they are out of the barn. My bucks stay in them year round and have done extremely well in them .
The bucks love them  Three of my bigger girls who I had to keep out in the paddock cause of the pregnant girls and fear of them getting butted was great love their huts. I keep them bedded nicely with straw , and you want to make sure they can hunker down in them. Too much straw prohibits that IMO. One bale is plenty for one hut. Works great for us. Never once have I had one move or tip until the three big girls tried to fit inside the opening at the same time , lol. So , staking theirs down was needed , but other then that , I lOVE them. Wouldn't want to be without them now ! The sheep have two huts one in their pen and one out in the field . I think they are definitely worth the investment.
They are unbelievable WARM ! And with the winter we have all had , they have been a Godsend  But you do need more them one IMO if you have a bossy goat that could stop others from getting into it.
When my goats are out during the day , they prefer to be in their huts the walk back in the barn. Definitely get them if you can !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That's awesome Hollowdweller ! :thumb:
Cute babies


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

I think the angles are computer engineered for strength and rigidity to allow a lighter thinner wall, but still be ridged. They are funny looking!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a calf hut for my bucks. I plan to get one more for them by next year, one for my jr does and possibly one for my other does.. I LOVE the one I have and have only heard good things of the kind Laura has


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Couple shots of our huts


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Laura, how easy are they to clean in the winter?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We just roll them off the bedding , very easy IMO. Easier then picking up the bedding , lol. They roll very easily. Logan and I rolled them from one corner of the front if her house to the other , lol. No problem unless they hit a downgrade, then you better be able to run , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! 
Ok good to know  I'd like to get two or three of them at some point from her


----------



## Hollowdweller (May 5, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> We just roll them off the bedding , very easy IMO. Easier then picking up the bedding , lol. They roll very easily. Logan and I rolled them from one corner of the front if her house to the other , lol. No problem unless they hit a downgrade, then you better be able to run , lol.


That's what we do and then throw some corn on them and the chickens will spread out the beddinghlala:


----------

